# Thermaltake Smart M Series 750 W



## crmaris (May 29, 2012)

Among their many PSU offerings Thermaltake includes the SMART series which includes PSUs that are intended for those who just want a power supply that will get the work done without carrying any extra bells and whistles that increase its price.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 8, 2012)

Weird that they didn't heatsink the 12V MOSFETs, which would've allowed the use of a less powerful and hence less annoying fan.


----------



## crmaris (Jun 8, 2012)

I am also wondering about this!


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 13, 2012)

Much better than lower power models witch have too low 12V voltage at high load


----------

